# dermabond and suture



## maudys (Jan 20, 2010)

if a patient has 3 facial lacerations, all on one cheek, 2 are repaired with sutures, and the third with dermabond, do you seperate the 3rd and use the G0168 code for the dermabond repair?  so 3.5 for the first, 1.5 for the second and 1 cm for the 3rd = 12013 x 1 and G0168   OR 12014 only????

Never had this happen before.  Also, the G0168 is only for MD reporting or can facilities report as well?

Thx.


----------



## eadun2000 (Jan 20, 2010)

If this was a medicare chart I would code the 12013 and the G0168.  However, that is pro side only.  On facility side it would be the 12014.  If this is not a medicare chart, you can code the 12014 on the pro side without the G0168.  That is how my company requires it.  Hope this helps.


----------



## ciphermed (Jan 21, 2010)

G0168 is assigned Status Indicator B, therefore you would not report it the facility side for a Medicare Patient.

The NCCI Policy Manual version 15.3, Chap 3, L. General Policy Statements, #3 indicates:

"If a practitioner utilizes tissue adhesive *ALONE* for a wound closure, it may be reported separately with HCPCS G0168. If a Practitioner utilizes tissue adhesives in addition to staples or sutures to close a wound, HCPCS code G0168 is not separately reportable but is included in the tissue repair. Under OPPS HCPCS code G0168 is not recognized and paid."

Hope this helps,


----------



## eadun2000 (Jan 21, 2010)

ciphermed said:


> G0168 is assigned Status Indicator B, therefore you would not report it the facility side for a Medicare Patient.
> 
> The NCCI Policy Manual version 15.3, Chap 3, L. General Policy Statements, #3 indicates:
> 
> ...



Anthony,

I get that if there was say one wound that was a layered closure and sutures were used along with dermabond in the _same wound you would not report G0168 separately.  However, there were three wounds in the above senario... two of the wounds were closed with sutures and one was closed with dermabond.  I think this should be coded with G0168 in that senario._


----------

